# Nudge and Snowy update!



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

hi everyone,
So I posted not long ago about my rabbit Snowy, and getting her a boyfriend Nudge.

Well Nudge has settled in GREAT, he loves pats and he so far loves snowy, but I'm not sure if snowy loves him yet 

He got neutered and Vaccinated on Thursday which was a little bit of a scary experience! He came home very tired and slept in my bedroom for the night.
I took him to work with me the next day (since I planned to keep an eye on him but then had to work) so I wanted to make sure he was fine.

All has gone well, today is his first day I've let him out on the grass so his able to see snowy through their cages  
and Thursday I take him to get his one week check up 

here are a few pictures! 

reunited!




























snowy got tired and lied down










then nudge did the same 










they are just so cute together! and I can not wait until I can properly introduce them and see them running around together.
but it has been good to have this time for them to slowly see each other through the cages and get used to bunny friends


----------



## VickyLouise (Jun 12, 2008)

Aww !! Bless them  They do look cute together !!

I am glad everything went well with his op !

My George was a little monster when it came to his stitches. In the end he ended up with it being glued, stitched, stapled and one of those cone-collars :laughing:

My Toffee had a dental Wednesday which went well and his check up was the Thursday and he has made a great recovery too, what a relief!

They do like to scare us don't they?!

I can't wait to see them together


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Snowy and Nudge are so cute. I especially love the first photo. I think they will be great friends. Keep posting photos of this adorable duo.


----------



## Avian Fan (Jun 9, 2012)

Awwwwwwww such cute photo's, I am glad I clicked on your post.

Bunny's are so cute


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Aww look at those little love bunnies  So cute!*


----------



## juniper (Jun 5, 2012)

Adorable!! So glad they're getting along well.


----------



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

VickyLouise said:


> Aww !! Bless them  They do look cute together !!
> 
> I am glad everything went well with his op !
> 
> ...


thanks Vicky  I'm glad toffee went well with his op! 



jellyblue said:


> Snowy and Nudge are so cute. I especially love the first photo. I think they will be great friends. Keep posting photos of this adorable duo.


Thank you I really hope they end up being great buddy's too! 


Avian Fan said:


> Awwwwwwww such cute photo's, I am glad I clicked on your post.
> 
> Bunny's are so cute


thank you  hehehe they are cute 



JuliosMom said:


> *Aww look at those little love bunnies  So cute!*


hehe 



astral disaster said:


> Adorable!! So glad they're getting along well.


same here hopefully everything goes well when they are fully introduced


----------



## MajesticWings (Jul 22, 2011)

*Sweet couple*


----------



## Burkey (Jun 11, 2012)

OMG THEY ARE SO CUTE!!! Nudge looks like a stuffed animal! I really am one of those people who should probably just live on a farm or something so I can have all the animals I want lol because I think bunnies are SO cute but just don't have the room for one now. When I was first looking into getting a pet after I moved out on my own I would always look at the bunnies and wish I could get one. What kind are yours? They are fairly big, or at least bigger than most I see as pets. Are they very fast and hard to catch btw? Seriously these pictures make me want to go get one right now, but NO, i must control myself! Maybe I'll just go visit the bunnies at the pet shop instead lol.


----------



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

Burkey said:


> OMG THEY ARE SO CUTE!!! Nudge looks like a stuffed animal! I really am one of those people who should probably just live on a farm or something so I can have all the animals I want lol because I think bunnies are SO cute but just don't have the room for one now. When I was first looking into getting a pet after I moved out on my own I would always look at the bunnies and wish I could get one. What kind are yours? They are fairly big, or at least bigger than most I see as pets. Are they very fast and hard to catch btw? Seriously these pictures make me want to go get one right now, but NO, i must control myself! Maybe I'll just go visit the bunnies at the pet shop instead lol.


I'm the same really need a farm! Lol
Snowy is a dwarf lop, which is a fairly big breed.
Nudge is a mini lop and smaller than snowy. His may look big in the pics but he is quite small 

If you get them comfortable with you it's not usually hard to catch them and mine don't run super fast anyway but I often have trouble catching snowy as she knows it's time to go back to the cage


----------



## JessicaMartin (Nov 15, 2011)

They're the cutest little bunnies :3 

I can't wait to look after my friends bunnies while she goes away for the summer. 
They're called Fergus and Maverick and they are the naughtiest little boys ever in the world


----------



## dani-2417 (Oct 20, 2011)

is their cage outdoors? 

I have a bunny too, kiki! but shes an outdoor bunny, so most of the time shes outdoors..


----------



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

dani-2417 said:


> is their cage outdoors?
> 
> I have a bunny too, kiki! but shes an outdoor bunny, so most of the time shes outdoors..


Aw Kiki is a cute name!
Yep they have an outdoor hutch and a play pen too for exercise


----------



## Shahzadi (Jan 1, 2010)

I love bunnies. Yours are soooo cute. I love the one of them sniffing eachother through the bars. Too cute. My favorites are Holland Lop's. I want one so bad.


----------



## Rjupa (Jun 9, 2012)

Awww!! What lovely photos!
They are overly cute! 
I will definitely have to show my daughter these pics in the morning she will be in love. Simply adores bunnies and yours are cute overload!
*Her preschool gave her the sign language sign for bunny (they give each child their own "sign" to represent who they are when they introduce and greet and even to identify their cubby) as her name a few years back and it's stuck since, she's known as Kristín Kanína (Kanína is bunny in Icelandic).


----------



## SouthernGirl (May 27, 2012)

Your bunnies are sooo cute! You make it hard to restrain myself from running out and buying one right now haha



i¢¾mybudgies said:


> I love bunnies. Yours are soooo cute. I love the one of them sniffing eachother through the bars. Too cute. My favorites are Holland Lop's. I want one so bad.


How funny! My favorites are Holland Lops too! I've actually talked to a breeder about me getting one in a year or two


----------



## Rach:) (Jul 25, 2012)

Nawww!! so cute. Glad to hear everything went well. Super cute photos can't wait to see photos of them together


----------

